# Juvenile Flowerhorn & Juvenile EBJD ?



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

In my 29 gallon grow out tank I have a 2.5 inch EBJD. Sex unkown.

Last week I bought a small Flowerhorn (1.5 inch) and decided that they "should" be okay together for a short time. There are no other fish in the tank. The tank has a divider but the little Flowerhorn kept slipping through.

I figured this would turn to trouble! The Jack became somewhat relentless in his chasing of the FH. This is what I don't understand. The FH basically ignores the Jack and kinda rolls his/her body and the Jack kinda "mouths" him/her. It almost makes me think that the Jack is male (based on behaviour) and the FH is female (based on behaviour). These are small fish! Is it possible they would have breeding behaviour this young? I thought regardless of sex I could grow these guys out together for a month or two?

The Jack has mellowed out towards the FH somewhat over the last day or so.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

give it time... that flowerhorn will have your dempsey in pieces soon enough

I would not recommend keep the 2 in anything smaller then 150g.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Their behavior in no way suggests gender... neither fish is sexually mature...

Realize that both fish are Cichlids which means both fish have the potential to be aggressive... and keep in mind that FlowerHorns typically do not appreciate tankmates and very commonly kill them if/when they can...

I think these two fish will be fine together until the one day without warning the FlowerHorn kills the Blue Dempsey. Therefore I suggest you seperate them before this happens.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!
I have no plans on keeping these guys together long term. They will get thier own 55 gallon tanks soon.
It just amazes me that the Jack, which is the dominate fish, chases the FH around the tank but does not seem to be biting. More like nudging. I know this will not last!

They actually will chill out together and stare at me till I feed them.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

ur EBJD is looking a little thin


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

As stated above, the FH will tear up the EBJD one day with no warning.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Love the color on you EB, cute little FH too. :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

About the only thing I can add is that you will find the EBJD to be very slow growing when compared to many other cichlids, flowerhorns included. So quicker than you think the FH will outgrow the EBJD and either outright dominate/kill him or keep him from food and stressed. IMO I would get that divider back up and fix it where the fish can't get through. Block up the bottom of the divider with gravel and keep the water level down at the top a little bit so they can't squeeze through or go over.

And yeah, nice color on that EBJD!! I think your FH will be nice looking too!


----------

